# You know you're a MAC Addict when...



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

I know this thread has probably been done before somewhere, but since I’m fairly new here I thought it might be fun to do again!

Here are some of my “You know you’re a MAC addict when…” scenarios- feel free to add your own!


You know you're a MAC Addict when...

… Your MAC lipstick collection is worth more than your car
… You don’t mind spending $20 on a 5 gram Paint Pot jar but refuse to spend $20 on a gallon of paint to redecorate your home.
… You have more colors of MAC eye shadow than Crayola has in their biggest box of crayons.
… You hear about the latest MAC update and you automatically think it’s a new makeup collection and not an Apple device upgrade.
… You spend more money on new MAC products each month than you do groceries.
… You decide if something not makeup related is worth buying based on how many MAC products you could get for that price…ie,“We could go out to eat tonight… but that’s like 3 or 4 MAC lipsticks…let’s stay in!”
… You refuse to buy a new lipstick in another brand because you know there’s a MAC dupe and you’d rather have the MAC version
… You think $3.99 is too expensive for a pack of coloring pencils for a craft project you’re working on, but don’t flinch at spending $16 on a new lip or eye pencil from MAC.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

You know your a MAC addict when....you know how many hours you have too work to pay for a collection!


----------



## Jennifae (May 21, 2014)

You know you're a MAC Addict when... you only agree to work overtime so you don't feel guilty about your next mega haul. #teamalluringaquatic #teambuyallthethings


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Here is a dirty one lol :haha: You know you're a MAC addict when...a new collection gets you "there" and not your partner!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> You know you're a MAC Addict when... you only agree to work overtime so you don't feel guilty about your next mega haul. #teamalluringaquatic #teambuyallthethings


  Yep, I've done these!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when...a new collection gets you "there" and not your partner!


  OMG, Dolly, you're awful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> OMG, Dolly, you're awful!


Lmao am not!   You know you're a MAC addict when.....you know the exact price of items....including tax


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when...a new collection gets you "there" and not your partner!


I was right, a bunch of horny ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I was right, a bunch of horny ladies  lol !!!


I am not lol HG and Nay have made me this way! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when.......MAC girls know you by name!   Lol happened too many times!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when.....you know the exact price of items....including tax


LOL ! We have no tax here ( included in the final price ), for Maleficent beauty powder + the red lipstick ( sorry I forgot the name lol ) : 48, 50 €.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not lol HG and Nay have made me this way!








I see..


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL ! We have no tax here ( included in the final price ), for Maleficent beauty powder + the red lipstick ( sorry I forgot the name lol ) : 48, 50 €.


Lol well lucky you....here in California $17.28 for a standard bullet...$18.90 for LE lippies lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I see..


Aaaand you included lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  LOL ! euh yes that may be


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

This thread is awesome!!!!    You Know youre a Mac addict when you can name more than 20 different names of lippys 30 names of eyeshadows, their collection name releases, describe their packaging, how much price has changed Etc BUT you can't remember all your cousins names or your friends new boyfriend


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> This thread is awesome!!!!    You Know youre a Mac addict when you can name more than 20 different names of lippys 30 names of eyeshadows, their collection name releases, describe their packaging, how much price has changed Etc BUT you can't remember all your cousins names or your friends new boyfriend


Lmao sounds to me like you've done this before :haha:


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

Yea. Too many times.   I almost got uninvited to a wedding cause I forgot the girl cousin name when I wrote in the back of the RSVP.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You Know youre a Mac addict when you can name more than 20 different names of lippys 30 names of eyeshadows, their collection name releases, describe their packaging, how much price has changed Etc BUT you can't remember all your cousins names or your friends new boyfriend








True !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yea. Too many times.   I almost got uninvited to a wedding cause I forgot the girl cousin name when I wrote in the back of the RSVP.


Aww how sad of them to almost uninvite you....but lol it is funny on your part lol


----------



## HellcatHoney (May 21, 2014)

When you pass the mall and your 2 year old yells "MAC. I go to MAC.


----------



## Jennifae (May 21, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you refuse to wake up before 7 AM to get ready for work, but you're willing to set your alarm for 5 AM (or stay up all night) to stalk for a MAC launch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when... you refuse to wake up before 7 AM to get ready for work, but you're willing to set your alarm for 5 AM (or stay up all night) to stalk for a MAC launch.


:lmao: Yup


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you keep thinking of that gorgeous collection you skipped ( 3 years ago that is !)


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when... you refuse to wake up before 7 AM to get ready for work, but you're willing to set your alarm for 5 AM (or stay up all night) to stalk for a MAC launch.


  Yep!  Sometimes I barely give myself enough time to apply all my beautiful products in the morning!


----------



## Jennifae (May 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep!  Sometimes I barely give myself enough time to apply all my beautiful products in the morning!


  Heck, sometimes I apply my makeup at my desk. :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you see a celebrity in a tv show/movie/magazine and say to yourself “That lipstick she’s wearing looks like(insert lipstick color here)! I bet it is! I KNOW it is!”


----------



## Jennifae (May 22, 2014)

You know you're a MAC Addict when... you're an artist, but you have more tubes of lipstick than tubes of paint.  You think $7-14 is expensive for a tube of paint, but you would gladly spend $16-22 for a tube of lipstick (and #buyallthethings too).


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

when you search and search the clearance bin for the one item you want.. and have gotten aquainted with other seller's pages so much that you can tell off the bat which things are new...


----------



## Jennifae (May 22, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you're an avid gamer, but you can't decide whether you should pay the $15 monthly subscription fee.  That's about a dozen MAC shadows or glosses a year!


----------



## Jennifae (May 22, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you read the title of this thread and thought, ‘Yep! Guilty!‘ even before you read the first post.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

You know your a MAC addict when......you order online and still go in store for the same collection lol 

  DONE IT! lol


----------



## Debbs (May 22, 2014)

When you go to several Mac counters to see what's sold out and how much is left when you already have all that you need and want. Like who does that ? Lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when... you read the title of this thread and thought, ‘Yep! Guilty!‘ even before you read the first post.


  Haha, yep!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Debbs said:


> When you go to several Mac counters to see what's sold out and how much is left when you already have all that you need and want. Like who does that ? Lol.





Dolly Snow said:


> You know your a MAC addict when......you order online and still go in store for the same collection lol   DONE IT! lol


  Done it, too!


----------



## jenbear (May 22, 2014)

You know you are a Mac addict when you have tons of lippies and the second you can't find the one you are looking for (even if you haven't worn it for a year) that sense of panic sets in, like when you can't find your child for a second.  Then in your mind you start reviewing the footage of when you last had it and how hard will it be to get it again if God forbid.... it was LE!!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 22, 2014)

You know you a Mac addict when you don't care if you only get 2 hours of sleep cause of a new collections being launched


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you ask for a later shift for work in order to make to an in store launch of the new collection.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you write on the calendar that you need a day off to stalk online for an amazing collection that you have been waiting for LOL!! (did that last year with the Rihanna collections).


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when.....stalking is an option!   :lmao:


----------



## Jennifae (May 23, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you schedule (paid) time off on big launch dates. (I remember doing this for Wonder Woman!)


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

You know when you are a MAC addict when you genuinely contemplate changing the date you go on holiday because there are new collections out that week and you CANNOT miss them!


----------



## beautycool (May 26, 2014)

You know when your a mac addict that you spend your wages before you get it  Or you work out what you want when pay day arrives OR YOU buy some of the collection but you wanna buy more than what's on your list


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

You know you're MAC addict when....even when you're sick you still find time to buy MAC lol


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

You know you are a MAC addict when you have a list of all the MAC lipsticks you own hanging from the fridge.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> You know you are a MAC addict when you have a list of all the MAC lipsticks you own hanging from the fridge.


Haha I have it in my room not fridge lol


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha I have it in my room not fridge lol


 Lol, I keep it on show, just incase anyone in the house decides to buy me a new lipstick


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Lol, I keep it on show, just incase anyone in the house decides to buy me a new lipstick


  LOL, smart girl!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

I'm loving all of your answers!  I can relate to almost all of them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Lol, I keep it on show, just incase anyone in the house decides to buy me a new lipstick


Lmao has it worked yet


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, smart girl!


 I should really keep a MAC wish list aswell lol


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao has it worked yet


 Yeah! I was amazed, I put stars next to the colours I'm running out of and they got me a replacement


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 26, 2014)

When you try to switch all your shifts at work around a mac launch & you're there before the mall even opens


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when.......you have a bu to bu your bu! Lol


----------



## miss0annette (May 26, 2014)

you rather buy mac than eat out that weekend


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> you rather buy mac than eat out that weekend


Hahah I've done that


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you panic when you are about half way through your LE lipstick and afraid to use it all up because you didn't back it up in time.


----------



## kirstw91 (May 27, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you reschedule a medical appointment because MAC has a collection out that day!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you sit down at your vanity and find yourself having a conversation with your collection like I just found myself doing. LOL


----------



## Yazmin (May 29, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when you're texting your SA on a weekly basis.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

You know you are a mac addict when.........you lose one a MAC lipstick and it is the end of the world because it was LE.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

jenbear said:


> You know you are a Mac addict when you have tons of lippies and the second you can't find the one you are looking for (even if you haven't worn it for a year) that sense of panic sets in, like when you can't find your child for a second.  Then in your mind you start reviewing the footage of when you last had it and how hard will it be to get it again if God forbid.... it was LE!!!!!


Yep so me


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know you are a mac addict when.........you lose one a MAC lipstick and it is the end of the world because it was LE.


  I don't even know what I would do! Scary to think about...


----------



## stacilx (May 30, 2014)

You know your a MAC addict when... You have the website constantly loaded on your phones internet browser... And you check it several times a day !!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

You know that you're a MAC addict when you ignore or don't even remember that MAC is ALSO a computer/hardware company.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You know that you're a MAC addict when you ignore or don't even remember that MAC is ALSO a computer/hardware company.


Lol yea it has happened


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

stacilx said:


> You know your a MAC addict when... You have the website constantly loaded on your phones internet browser... And you check it several times a day !!


:haha: yup


----------



## kirstw91 (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You know that you're a MAC addict when you ignore or don't even remember that MAC is ALSO a computer/hardware company.


 The amount of times I've just google mac and wondered why the hell computer stuff has come up is insane!


----------



## masucree (Jun 15, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when collections you missed out on make you cry (inside)


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 28, 2014)

You know you're a MAC addict when... you want to move to Europe someday, and your first main concern is how MAC is way more expensive there!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol that's funny


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

When you constantly dream with your MAC counter and they do not have the products you're asking for


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> The amount of times I've just google mac and wondered why the hell computer stuff has come up is insane!


That has happened to me! Or I type in mac.com expecting to be sent to the website and instead apple's website is in front of me.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 19, 2015)

You know you're a MAC Addict when... you request days off at your job 2 or 3 months before a collection release.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

You know when you are a Mac addict... When you are able to tell what lipstick a girl is wearing by color and finish


----------



## lenainjkt (Sep 27, 2015)

.....the price of an LE lipstick, at the current exchange rate, is a third of the local monthly minimum wage, and you still get it.
  *sob*


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

When you have like 500 mac brushes..


----------



## LeMoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Jennifae said:


> You know you're a MAC addict when... you want to move to Europe someday, and your first main concern is how MAC is way more expensive there!



Aggreed. But they know they can sell their products here, the people still buy it. Like me. (Even little girls buy (dark) lipsticks from MAC, I've seen it enough. And no, those were not for their mum or sister...) 


You know you're a MAC addict when you spend more money on their products than for food etc. (monthly!)


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

You know your a MAC addict when you own over 100 of their lipsticks and still want more.


----------

